# Dakota Southeast Pheasants Forever Chapter Banquet



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

Just a simple announcement. The Dakota Southeast PF Chapter (West Fargo) is encouraging you to attend our annual banquet coming up on Sept 19th! It is at The Speedway in West Fargo (around back in their Event Center)

If you are interested in purchasing tickets ahead of time, please contact [email protected] and we'll get you set up with some tickets.

We have some exciting new gun raffles and a fresh new look. Hope to see you there!

Also, stay tuned for a little side contest to win some Filson Chaps. Details will follow shortly!


----------

